

CoderDojo Partners with GitHub to Create a New Generation of Hackers - tilt
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/29/coderdojo-hits-the-us/

======
tfb
It really bothers me that a number of commenters on a TC article are still
misinformed as to what the term "hacker" actually means. Thank you, mainstream
media, for all of your misinformation and FUD. Regardless, I will still go
about my days explaining to people that I'm a hacker for a living, and that it
isn't a bad thing. I'll keep explaining that the term was derived from MIT's
model railroad club and if possible, refer them to
<http://tmrc.mit.edu/hackers-ref.html> or tell them to google it; then maybe
someday along with the help of awesome programs like CoderDojo, the general
population will be a little less misinformed.

~~~
dubya
This is a lost battle. It's like arguing that decimate means killing only 1 in
10, or that literally refers to a something factual, or that a virus does not
need your admin password to install itself and spread.

------
awm
Anybody know what opensource tools they used for game making? I'd be
interested in helping out but would want to see what they are using first.

Or perhaps its dojo-to-dojo?

~~~
kkelly
Dojos tend to be autonomous but we've been working with pygame in Dublin (and
HTML5 and basically anything)

It's also only once a week, and plenty of the kids will simply power on when
they leave. It's amazing how many come back with working games and their own
code after only a few weeks.

